# Where To Find Malt Specs - Degrees Lintner, Etc Etc



## Bribie G (29/3/10)

BribieG has bought Beersmith and will now be a Beersmith serial pest till I've got the thing set up. Serves ya right for twisting my arm for the last 18 months. B) 

For Aussie Malts such as Barrett Burston Pilsner etc does anyone know where to get information about degrees Lintner (diastatic power), water content, potential yield and so on? As I use rice and corn in CAPs and Aussies and often a touch of corn or unmalted wheat in UK bitters it would be useful to have this info. Especially the BB Galaxy as it's the main one exported to Asia I believe and I'm more into that style of lager than Germans and Bohemians. :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (29/3/10)

I know I was able to download a file for the main 4 or 5 BB malts.

It would be good to know where these can be downloaded from though, as I haven't been able to find them since. Also would like to get the Joe White malts.


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

http://www.beersmith.com/data_updates.htm


----------



## Siborg (29/3/10)

bum said:


> http://www.beersmith.com/data_updates.htm


now, we're talking! This has been the one thing pissing me off about beersmith. I tried and tried to find all this, with no luck. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/10)

Great, they also list the Thomas Fawcett, Wey and JW malts as well. Top effort by bum (sounds like my Psyllium B))


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

bum said:


> http://www.beersmith.com/data_updates.htm




watch out for the local malts data specs in beersmith, the are not always correct. (see JW malts and their colour specs! :blink: )


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

The page linked mentions possibly newer updates of these files at this location http://www.beersmith.com/support.htm (scroll down, right side). Haven't checked either for accuracy or differences between those already linked.


----------



## MarkBastard (29/3/10)

Thanks bum. No choc chit for Joe white though :huh:


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

Sorry if I'm thinking of the wrong thing but hasn't that been discontinued?


----------



## MarkBastard (29/3/10)

Not sure mate. I bought some from craft brewer http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=844 and it's still available.


----------



## Ross (29/3/10)

bum said:


> Sorry if I'm thinking of the wrong thing but hasn't that been discontinued?




Yes, discontinued by JW - once current stocks run out, that's it  

Cheers Ross


----------



## MarkBastard (29/3/10)

Ross said:


> Yes, discontinued by JW - once current stocks run out, that's it
> 
> Cheers Ross



Hmm, are there any alternatives? If this stout turns out good and I can't reproduce it that'll be annoying.

Though I can put 'limited edition' in front of its name :lol:


----------



## Ross (29/3/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Hmm, are there any alternatives? If this stout turns out good and I can't reproduce it that'll be annoying.
> 
> Though I can put 'limited edition' in front of its name :lol:




Pale chocolate is closest.

cheers Ross


----------



## fraser_john (29/3/10)

Good old Rossco will provide them for you if asked as part of your grain order and the Craftbrewer service.

No affiliation other than that of customer.


----------

